# Special Offer 7 Days of MLB Premium Picks for $69.95



## Professional Sport Picks (Apr 27, 2016)

*7 Days MLB Subscription from Mike Lundin *
***SPECIAL PRICE of $69.95***

Mike was one of our top 10 MLB handicappers in 2014 and *$1,000/game players have cashed in $32,060 on his MLB picks since 07/10/14!* Get 7 days of every premium MLB pick with this subscription option! It's a great way to get started, plus, you are *GUARANTEED to WIN* or you get an *Extra 7 Days of MLB Picks FREE!

Check out our website for more information. *


----------

